# 1930's kids schwinn



## Hankster (Jan 9, 2007)

I had this identified as a schwinn kids bike by a online appraiser. Can anyone confirm this as a schwinn? If so would anyone be interested. The seat says messinger on the plate.  thanks


----------



## J.E (Jan 9, 2007)

They used tht seat on late 50's clear up until the 70's schwinns.


----------

